
10 Reasons Why you should use chatbots - chatimize
https://chatimize.com/why-chatbots/
======
Etheryte
Never have I ever actually seen a chatbot that works well and is convenient to
use. In best-case scenarios it's annoying until it hands the conversation over
to a human, in the worst case it just goes around in circles and I leave the
site. It's a classic case of choosing cost savings over your customer comfort.
I'm not saying you're wrong, you're free to run your business however you
like, but personally I will take my money elsewhere.

~~~
chatimize
I completely understand what you’re saying. This is the result of companies
creating bad chatbots. What the chatbot does is telling you “I don’t
understand you” and that’s it. That leaves you with a really bad experience. I
always say that you must combine your chatbot with a live chat, so that if the
chatbot doesn’t understand you, a human can always take over.

